# Springfield XDs 4.0 in 45acp



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have always wanted a smaller profile of a carry gun in 45 acp. I currently have a Taurus PT745 Millenium Pro. The handle area is very thin but the slide and frame are still thicker than a 1911. My custom 1911 has the slim frame and slide that makes it nice to carry IWB, but the grip is large and not easy to hide. So I have been searching for something thinner. I recently looked at the Springfield XDs. It comes in 3.3 in and 4 in barrels. I couldnt believe how thin the whole firearm is. It is less than and inch in thickness grip, frame and slide. With a tape measure it measures 7/8" !! So I immediately bought one with the 4" barrel. It comes with a 5 round and a 6 round mag and of course plus one in the chamber. I have ordered two 7 round Pro Mags to carry along with it. The 5 round mag comes with a grip extension but I prefer not to use it. The gun fits very well with my little finger under the mag when gripping it.

First target is 2 shots with Hornady Critical Defense loads, my normal carry. I was only at around 15 ft from target (five large steps). I was aiming where the white and orange meet at the vertical line. I took my time with these 2 shots just to see how the rounds would do. The second target was shooting both the 6 round and 5 round mags fairly fast and doing a reload. The loads were my reloads, 230 lead RN over Bullseye Powder. They grouped well for the fast shooting, but they were a little low and left. I am sure this was caused by the long double action trigger and the rapid fire, not making sure I pulled finger straight back. Over all I am very pleased with the gun and have ordered a Powder River spring set to smooth out the trigger and reduce the pull a little. I highly recommend the XDs for a carry gun. Once I receive the new springs I will do more testing and I like the gun over a Glock because it has a grip safety just like a 1911. No chance of it firing when placing it IWB when placing thumb on the back of frame. A Glock can have trigger hang up on clothing and fire, not a large chance but a chance.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the same gun Ed. I've had mine for 2 years & take it everywhere! Great shooting, lightweight, and can take some abuse. Absolutely love it!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I sure didnt know they made a 45acp thinner than a 1911. I also noticed pic of group with rapis fire didnt show up. here it is. 11 shots total.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice buy Ed. I've thought a few times of getting one but the 1911 platform just fits me so well I always seem to just drift back to them.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Love the XDS, but they are not a beginner's handgun. In the hands of a confident shooter it is very capable though. Powder Rivers gear is good stuff all my Springfield products carry their parts. What's great about the 4"is you can through in the 7 rounders and you have a full grip which makes it a decent range gun to. Enjoy it, having reloads means there is no excuse to not feed that baby.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good work in such a compact package, Ed. Shot an XD in .40 cal and it center-punched the target at 21 feet. No issues.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, I agree with you on a 1911, seems I always go back to mine also. But this XDs has really surprised me. It just might be the one I always grab now. But the single action trigger on my 1911 is awful hard to beat.

Agney5, I have my reloads loaded down for practice but with the reloads being 230 gr and Hornady's Critical Defense loads being 185 gr but full power they both shoot at the same point of aim and I dont really notice any difference in recoil.

Glen, I need to start backing up now and get to know the gun a little better.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

xds is a nice gun

but im still a 1911 fan,always will be my choice for carry

them are some nice groups your getting from that gun already

just think how they will improve as you get more used to the gun


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

My dad has an XDM in 40 cal it was pretty decent from the factory. We installed a Wilson Combat trigger and it definitely helped the gun. We shoot water bottles at 50+ yards now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice gun Ed... If I am a good boy, I just might get one for my birthday. The XD .45 I have now is a little bit big for concealed carry. Looks like it shoots well.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tim, I have always been a 1911 guy. But this XDS has changed my mind as far as my carry gun. I just completed installing all the new springs from Powder River and the trigger pull weight and smoothness is a lot better. I guess I now have 2 favorite handguns ! well maybe 3 cant forget about my Ruger Redhawk.

Oh ! and my S&W 460 Mag. OK I will just say I am a Handgun guy, lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Way late to the party on this one, but I picked up an xds in 9 for my new carry gun. Was carrying my M&P.49, but due to my back issues, I had to go to a lighter, smaller gun.

I absolutely love it! Barely notice I'm carrying it, and super easy to conceal. And as you know, they're great shooters. It's packing the hornady CD as well.

One thing I did was get the pinky extension for the smaller mag. Doesn't make it any more difficult to conceal, and gives my big hands a bit more to hold on to.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice lookin sidearm Ed. I don't know too much about carry guns because I don't carry a sidearm anymore. When I did, I carried a Kimber ultra carry II. But that was a long time ago.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I been wanting to buy that gun for several years, but it is not approved to buy in comifornia.


----------

